# Cal 27 T/2



## Captain Sandbar (May 4, 2016)

Hey guys. 
I was wondering if I could get some insight on my boat. I have a 1973 cal T/2. I bought this boat because it was cheap and something good to learn on. As im getting better I'm wanting to sail further and further. For example the keys and Bahamas. Should I look for an upgrade or is my boat ok for this? My draft is 4.5', beam is 9', LOA is 27'


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Cal is a good rugged little boat, I'm sure you'd be totally fine for the Keys, and with a good weather window hopping to the Bahamas seems do-able.. though I'd expect that if you get a rough crossing of the stream that would be less uncomfortable on something more substantial. (Caveat: Keep in mind I'm a West Coaster so have no direct experience with that)

As long as the boat is well found and the rigging in good shape, I think this is one of those cases where it's more about the sailor than the boat..


----------



## Captain Sandbar (May 4, 2016)

Ok thanks for the input sir


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Captain Sandbar said:


> Hey guys.
> I was wondering if I could get some insight on my boat. I have a 1973 cal T/2. I bought this boat because it was cheap and something good to learn on. As im getting better I'm wanting to sail further and further. For example the keys and Bahamas. Should I look for an upgrade or is my boat ok for this? My draft is 4.5', beam is 9', LOA is 27'


You eventually will be the first and best judge of that. When you and the boat are ready, you'll know you're ready. When you're asking strangers, you're not.


----------



## Captain Sandbar (May 4, 2016)

Jackdaw
I really don't care what happens to myself or the boat. I have life jackets and good insurance. Lol J/k however I want to know my limitations. For example wave height my boat can handle with the right person on the helm, max wind rating. 
Those are two I can think of. I don't want to be worried about the unknown. If I know my parameters then obviously I'll stay within them. Thanks


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

I used to ask these very same questions. After only 12 months of experience on the Atlantic, I can tell you that Jackdaw is 100% correct. People have sailed across the Atlantic in a 12' dinghy....only you will know your boat (and more importantly, its condition) and your abilities. Your confidence will tell you when you are ready. Good to stretch the limits, but do so in a way that you can return and learn from them.

Best,
doo


----------



## Captain Sandbar (May 4, 2016)

All right sounds like a plan, just wing it lol!


----------



## ordkhntr (Mar 14, 2016)

The T2 has the same hull as the Cal 27 and 2-27. The 2-27 has been used up and down the west coast and even around the world. You might want to look into upgrading the rigging if you havent already. Here is a couple great articles on the 2-27 rigging, much of which applies to the T2.

Seal's Spars and Rigging: The Cal 2-27
Seal's Spars and Rigging: Cal 2-27's and Spar Losses

RJ


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey Capt. Sandbar, did you retrieve your halyard and replace the shroud? How did that all work out, did someone have to go up the mast? Hope you are enjoying your new digs in SC.


----------



## Captain Sandbar (May 4, 2016)

Yeah I got everything settled. The shroud just popped off the spreader and yes I went up to get my main halyard.


----------



## Captain Sandbar (May 4, 2016)

The wife and I spent the weekend on the boat this last weekend and we came to a agreement that a Pearson 323 or similar would be best for our family to spend the weekends on.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

CapnSandy, Oh, you're the guy who took the trip to South Carolina. Glad that worked out well for you. 

A couple of things about your boat. Check the chain plates carefully. The mast step, under the cabin sole, is also a place where corrosion can be a problem. The good news is that do indeed need replacing, that is a job that can be done. I've sailed a lot on the 2-27 (my brother owned one for quite a few years. They are a gutsy, comfortable, good sailing boat. Perhaps you misspoke when you say you don't care what happens to yourself or the boat - that is after all, the very nature of the responsibility of the Captain of any vessel. In any case, I wish you the best in all your future voyages!!

edit: I see you've already got 2-foot-itis. I know that feeling well!:wink


----------



## Captain Sandbar (May 4, 2016)

What I meant by not caring was a figure of speech for "I need technical data perform excellence not just feelings" just to clear that up I do care for myself and others sorry for the miss understanding.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

ordkhntr said:


> The T2 has the same hull as the Cal 27 and 2-27. The 2-27 has been used up and down the west coast and even around the world. You might want to look into upgrading the rigging if you havent already. Here is a couple great articles on the 2-27 rigging, much of which applies to the T2.
> 
> Seal's Spars and Rigging: The Cal 2-27
> Seal's Spars and Rigging: Cal 2-27's and Spar Losses
> ...


actually, it doesn't. it has the same hull as the cal 27; the original pop top version. the t2 was developed to race under the rating rule.

after cal came out with the original 27, they faced stiff competition when catalina brought out a 27 footer. the catalina was more family/cruise friendly. so, bill lapworth designed an entirely new 27 footer; the 2-27. it is a totally different design than the first cal 27 (of which the t2 is a variant ). i believe that was 1974. the 2-27 was the biggest and heaviest of the cal 27s.

then, in the 80s another totally different cal 27 was designed and built. often referred to as the 3-27 or cal 27 mk3, the third cal 27 was actually marketed as simply the cal 27; causing some confusion with the original cal 27 which was also just called the cal 27.

3 totally different cal 27s. i am refitting a 1971 cal 27 pop top. a lady who lives aboard, at my marina, has a 2-27. vary different boats.

clear as mud, right? all that being said, the t2 should be a fine boat for his purposes. as long as he is ready.


----------

